# Sourcing extension for Ducato 68mm dia exhaust



## emjay (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy a short exhaust extension to fit on a Fiat Ducato based motorhome. The exhaust is 68mm diameter. None of my local outlets stock one that big. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Ducato Exhaust Tail Pipe*

Hi emjay

I had similar problems in sourcing a tail pipe for my Ducato.

Try this supplier who stocks them upto 100mm dia

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/2xcite

Ron


----------



## emjay (May 1, 2005)

*Ducato Exhaust Tail Pipe*

Hello Ron

Thank you very much for the link - I have found one which will fit and fairly cheap which is even better.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## wildthing (Feb 5, 2008)

*Tail Pipe for Fiat Ducato*

Don't know if your still looking for a tailpipe but Marcle Leisure do nice straight push fit Stainless Tailpipes in 60mm + 70mm dias.for about £15
Fitted the 70mm to my 1.9 TD Ducato no problem.
Found in gen. accessories on their website.


----------

